# Gas prices just exploded with russian war. Over 100$ barrel and climbing!



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

Uber will have to increase prices!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Uber will have to increase prices!


...in your dreams.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Uber will have to increase prices!


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

Even if Uber increased prices, you would never see a penny of it.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Uber is run by rabid Democrats and they agree with the far left in forcing you to buy an EV.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Uber will have to increase prices!


They will. 

We'll probably get a pay cut but pax will definitely be paying more.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ubercrashdummy said:


> Even if Uber increased prices, you would never see a penny of it.


If the drivers were smart they would go on strike now and not drive until Uber increased pay rates. They have nothing to lose, since no money can be made with these 10 year high gas prices. With the high gasoline prices, no one should be driving pax at base rates!!!!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Uber doesn't control this - we do. If drivers stopped driving at the current rates, they'll need to raise them if they still want a business to operate. They have zero need to raise driver rates if they have enough drivers to meet demand.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> If the drivers were smart they would go on strike now and not drive until Uber increased pay rates. They have nothing to lose, since no money can be made with these 10 year high gas prices. With the high gasoline prices, no one should be driving pax at base rates!!!!


That's the real problem, in capitalism, as long as there are people selling cheap, there's no reason for the buyer to pay more. And when you have large wealth gap, meaning lots of desperate people at the bottom, there are plenty of desperate people. For rideshare companies, that keeps their profits up and for consumers, that keeps prices down.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

p7wang said:


> That's the real problem, in capitalism, as long as there are people selling cheap, there's no reason for the buyer to pay more. And when you have large wealth gap, meaning lots of desperate people at the bottom, there are plenty of desperate people. For rideshare companies, that keeps their profits up and for consumers, that keeps prices down.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Very few realize the operating cost and actual cost of doing business to do this full-time. Most of them are part-time people doing this to get some money on the side so that they can get themselves cocaine and hookers.

They're using this for means other than living on. So they don't care how about the overall cost per mile or hour like we do. So getting them together to stop driving will never happen because it does not affect them the way it affects us.

It would be like trying to herd a group of cats.


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Uber will have to increase prices!


2 bucks a hours just got cut in half. Uber On!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Very few realize the operating cost and actual cost of doing business to do this full-time. Most of them are part-time people doing this to get some money on the side so that they can get themselves cocaine and hookers.
> 
> They're using this for means other than living on. So they don't care how about the overall cost per mile or hour like we do. So getting them together to stop driving will never happen because it does not affect them the way it affects us.
> 
> It would be like trying to herd a group of cats.


I wish I made enough money to buy
anything other than gas and car repairs....
I would settle for weed and a fleshlight ☹


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lower fares mean higher earnings!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TX Uber Ant said:


> View attachment 644971


We are in so much DEBT AS A NATION

WE NEARLY HAVE TO DO WHATEVER GLOBALIST CENTRAL BANKERS DEMAND OF US !

# NATION HELD HOTSAGE.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TX Uber Ant said:


> Uber is run by rabid Democrats and they agree with the far left in forcing you to buy an EV.


They want EVERYONE to buy Electric cars.

The Post Office REFUSES !
ELECTRIC CARS ARE NOT ECONOMICALLY VIABLE !

WHAT I FIND FUNNY
.HOME GENERATOR SALES ARE AT AN ALL TIME HIGH !
THE GRID IS TOO UNRELIABLE !

( Joe Biden wants you electric dependant when people must buy generators to insure electricity for their homes !)

PEOPLE MUST BUY COMBUSTION ENGINES TO POWER THEIR HOMES !

YET JOE LALA LAND BRANDON . . . WANTS US TO DEPEND ON ELECTRIC CARS !


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> They want EVERYONE to buy Electric cars.
> 
> The Post Office REFUSES !
> ELECTRIC CARS ARE NOT ECONOMICALLY VIABLE !
> ...


Buy stocks in generator companies


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Merc49 said:


> Buy stocks in generator companies


I'm going to install a boiler that BURNS TREES & GOVT. OFFICE FURNITURE TO MAKE ELECTRICITY !


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I’m actually liking the high gas prices, as it is pricing all my gas-guzzler-driving competition out of the market!


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I’m actually liking the high gas prices, as it is pricing all my gas-guzzler-driving competition out of the market!


Business is business, lower cost = higher profit!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

p7wang said:


> Business is business, lower cost = higher profit!


I’m eager to see the surges tonight.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I only drive Saturday nights now. That’s the only time I make enough to justify the cost of gas. If this keeps up, I’m going to ditch the car, and just give all my pax a piggy back ride to where they want to go.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

TobyD said:


> I only drive Saturday nights now. That’s the only time I make enough to justify the cost of gas. If this keeps up, I’m going to ditch the car, and just give all my pax a piggy back ride to where they want to go.


This market is seeing a lot of 6-passenger ATV’s that drive the bar crowds. College kids call ‘‘em curb caddies and beer buggies. They operate via Venmo and text messages.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Lower fares mean higher earnings!


Exactly!, because lower fares means MORE RIDE, so higher earnings for ants, and of course The Community (AKA, the illustrious and much admired Lyft ridership) will be happy.

Thanks again.

Lyft Team


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> I only drive Saturday nights now. That’s the only time I make enough to justify the cost of gas. If this keeps up, I’m going to ditch the car, and just give all my pax a piggy back ride to where they want to go.


I agree with Mr TobyD, although Im really not strong enough to give pax piggy back rides, sorry.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> ELECTRIC CARS ARE NOT ECONOMICALLY VIABLE !


Mine is pretty economical @tohunt4me


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> Mine is pretty economical @tohunt4me


Yep, even a Tesla is very economical. Tesloop published cost of ownership info for their Tesla fleet and All-in cost of operation was much lower than ICE. And if you consider the resale value of the Tesla vs an ICE at 300k miles, EV is a much much better deal. The only EV owners not getting the ROI are those driving very little - like some retirees or people working from home.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I wish I made enough money to buy
> anything other than gas and car repairs....
> I would settle for weed and a fleshlight ☹


Come to Oklahoma weed prices have dropped biggly to oversupply.


----------



## Cjris (Dec 11, 2015)

Trump had us energy independent and we even sold energy to other countries and gas prices were low (Very Smart). Russia is not to blame for this. It's Biden killing the pipeline and killing the exploration leases (Very Stupid). So if you are getting killed financially, as gas is a drivers biggest expense, remember this when you vote.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Gas is $4.46 per gallon in my area of Southern California.

Weed prices are stable at the moment. Heh.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

p7wang said:


> Business is business, lower cost = higher profit!


Open your eyes. This compares 2 Hybrids to a Model 3 LR at 70k miles. Estimate is based on $2.30 gas and 28c electricity.



https://cleantechnica.com/2020/11/13/tesla-taxis-trickle-into-nyc-model-3-costs-vs-toyota-camry-hybrid-ford-fusion-hybrid/



There is a link to a spreadsheet you can save to your Google Drive so you can update the values (cost of electricity + others) to get an understanding if your cost locally. I used TOU rate which is 7c for me. I adjusted the mileage to 100k and left maintenance alone (which actually underestimates cost for the hybrids).










Here's one with the Model 3 SR+ (LFP battery that has much longer life and is perfect for commercial use)










Right now, used cars are too expensive, but a 3 year old Bolt (all Bolts getting replacement battery from the recall) was going for $13K in 2020. Now put that into the spreadsheet and compare against a similar sized 3 year old used hatchback. Profit more with EVs!


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

TobyD said:


> I only drive Saturday nights now. That’s the only time I make enough to justify the cost of gas. If this keeps up, I’m going to ditch the car, and just give all my pax a piggy back ride to where they want to go.












Uber Rickshaw coming soon.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

nj9000 said:


> View attachment 645095
> 
> 
> Uber Rickshaw coming soon.


Someone was advising drivers exercise on their off time for their health. Perhaps people should do this instead and make more money while getting exercise. LOL


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

p7wang said:


> Someone was advising drivers exercise on their off time for their health. Perhaps people should do this instead and make more money while getting exercise. LOL


Only if you take all the XL rides


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 644919


You fail to mention that it was a ruling by a Trump apppointed judge in a case brought by Republican governors that prompted this freeze. Until then new permits were still being issued.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> You fail to mention that it was a ruling by a Trump apppointed judge in a case brought by Republican governors that prompted this freeze. Until then new permits were still being issued.


Fossil fuel is not the future. Renewable projects bids were below fuel cost (coal and NG plants) 5 years ago. Now, renewable+battery are bidding below fuel cost (coal and NG). We need to electrify as fast as we can and reduce fossil fuel sparingly. This will get us lower electricity prices.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cjris said:


> Trump had us energy independent and we even sold energy to other countries and gas prices were low (Very Smart). Russia is not to blame for this. It's Biden killing the pipeline and killing the exploration leases (Very Stupid). So if you are getting killed financially, as gas is a drivers biggest expense, remember this when you vote.


Maybe you're not aware that the U.S. is still a net exporter of both crude oil and natural gas.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Maybe you're not aware that the U.S. is still a net exporter of both crude oil and natural gas.


He was just taking an opportunity
to take a poke at Biden. 
Facts rarely factor in to such rhetoric


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> We are in so much DEBT AS A NATION


Who cares?


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Cjris said:


> Trump had us energy independent and we even sold energy to other countries and gas prices were low (Very Smart). Russia is not to blame for this. It's Biden killing the pipeline and killing the exploration leases (Very Stupid). So if you are getting killed financially, as gas is a drivers biggest expense, remember this when you vote.


I still vote for Biden because of Trump's personality


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

p7wang said:


> That's the real problem, in capitalism, as long as there are people selling cheap, there's no reason for the buyer to pay more.


Stop selling services no one wants to pay you for. Problem solved. Why should the public subsidize your unwanted service?


> And when you have large wealth gap, meaning lots of desperate people at the bottom, there are plenty of desperate people.


Actually wealth gap is only the difference between the richest and the poorest. Wealth gap could be zero and we all starve together. Or wealth gap coild be between billionaires and people who make $20K annually but whine about it being unfair and how they would prefer ro be starving alongside Bezos.




> For rideshare companies, that keeps their profits up


So do all the anti-capitalist laws that prevent competition.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> Actually wealth gap is only the difference between the richest and the poorest. Wealth gap could be zero and we all starve together. Or wealth gap coild be between billionaires and people who make $20K annually but whine about it being unfair and how they would prefer ro be starving alongside Bezos.


That's nopn-sensical. Have you played monopoly? What happens when you first start and everyone had the same money? What happens at the end?

What's the per capta GPD of the US? Would that make everyone starve to death?!? Let's see some numbers instead of make belief claims.

When these companies offer phamlets for their employees on how to apply for public assistance, something is off. I guess you like subsidizing businesses.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

p7wang said:


> That's nopn-sensical. Have you played monopoly? What happens when you first start and everyone had the same money? What happens at the end?


Life is not like monopoly. The economy is not a zero sum game. When a rich person gets richer, a poor person doesn't necessarily get poorer. GDP growth is often created out of thin air as modern mechanization and genius logistic flows devised by simply provide more "stuff" for everyone, at the same time as the wealthy folks get a greater then average share of it.




> What's the per capta GPD of the US? Would that make everyone starve to death?!? Let's see some numbers instead of make belief claims.


 No one expected Venezuela to transform from an economy where it was one of the richest on the continent to starving less than a decade after installing socialism.



> When these companies offer phamlets for their employees on how to apply for public assistance, something is off. I guess you like subsidizing businesses.


The public assistance does make it so that companies can pay their employees less. Why do you care as long as there is a minimum standard of living that is acceptable? What's more important, that a minimum standard of living is achieved, or that no one has more money that someone else? Seems like you only care about the latter.

If you want to revoke these public subsidies, that's on YOU. I have no problem providing a minimum subsidized standard of living, and I also have no problem going laissez-faire where private charity will probably be equally as efficient or better. Your anti-capitalism eat the rich mentality on the other hand is just stupid. You'd rather see everyone starve than one person have more toys than another.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> Life is not like monopoly. The economy is not a zero sum game. When a rich person gets richer, a poor person doesn't necessarily get poorer. GDP growth is often created out of thin air as modern mechanization and genius logistic flows devised by simply provide more "stuff" for everyone, at the same time as the wealthy folks get a greater then average share of it.


Of course it's not a zero sum. You simply introduce 'inflation' to make it look like you're growing when in fact you are falling behind. Keep the illusion going. LOL




Trafficat said:


> The public assistance does make it so that companies can pay their employees less. Why do you care as long as there is a minimum standard of living that is acceptable? What's more important, that a minimum standard of living is achieved, or that no one has more money that someone else? Seems like you only care about the latter.


OK, got you down for favoring higher taxes and/or mandatory annual donation to non-profits in order to support business that underpay their employees below living wage.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

p7wang said:


> Of course it's not a zero sum. You simply introduce 'inflation' to make it look like you're growing when in fact you are falling behind. Keep the illusion going. LOL


Rampant reckless government spending caused inflation. Everyone with a brain could see it a mile away. Leftist Keynesians were shocked, "how could this be happening!?!?"




> OK, got you down for favoring higher taxes and/or mandatory annual donation to non-profits in order to support business that underpay their employees below living wage.


No need for mandatory donations. Laissez-Faire. I have faith in the invisible hand, where the selfish interests of the individual propel the economy to greatness. There are enough generous people to take care of the indigent, and if not, a small subsidy goes a long way. Taxes are already obscenely high and there are MANY good government programs in place to help the indigent already.

As it is, I know a homeless woman. She lives at the homeless shelter. She gets free food and a warm place to sleep with security. She has a cell phone and gets monthly payments from the government. I've tried to help her out of homelessness. I've given her thousands of dollars. She's not a tax deductible charity so it wouldn't even count towards your ridiculous "mandatory charitable donations" which I'm sure would end up just going to corrupt organizations that don't help anyone but line the pockets of politicians. How did I meet her? She was my Uber passenger. She's a much older woman, there's no sexual interest involved. I've tried to help her out of the goodness of my heart because she appealed to me personally for help.

But the money I have given her goes through her like water. Is she happy? No. But I knew her before she was homeless and she was never happy. She never could be. That's how she ended up homeless was because she always spends every dollar as soon as she gets it and she has become too disabled to work a job. While it makes me sad the way she is living, I am satisfied with the amount of support she is receiving from the government. I have visited at the shelter, and while it's not great, I wouldn't feel desperation living there. Maybe a little defeated to live on the dole, but you have to have some ambition to try and get out. I don't see any reason why Jeff Bezos doesn't deserve a higher standard of living. Personally I can easily live out of my car for less than she is paid by the government while living at the shelter, and would prefer it myself.

If there was no government to help her, I'd personally give her enough food to keep her alive, but I don't own any land so I couldn't help her with shelter. I'm a pretty poor person myself, at least pursuant to IRS standards. According to the IRS, I'm in poverty. I know I've been eligible for food stamps for most of the last several years but I've never applied, because I'm actually doing okay. I'm living within my means and I have luxuries people in 3rd world countries could only dream of. I don't consider myself impoverished. Of course, I'm single, with no family to support. But part of the reason I am is because I was responsible and knew I couldn't support a family. A lot of people are reckless out there popping out babies while in family units that consist of a jobless drug addict mother and a father who jumps from one minimum wage job to the next.

There's no way in hell I deserve food stamps, but I know other people out there depend on them so I'm not trying to dismantle that program right now. But I think we have enough socialism and we need to work to make it so people like me DON'T get food stamps. Maybe when the country can afford it we can all get a decent UBI, which I might be okay with too, but realistically there is no way USA can afford that.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Maybe you're not aware that the U.S. is still a net exporter of both crude oil and natural gas.


I’m also aware that the trend of increased exports and decreased imports as been going on since 2005 and is the result of advancements in technology that made extracting shale oil profitable when it was not before. It is information that takes about two seconds to find on the internet.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 645138


This whole Keystone pipeline and oil lease hoopla is a red herring, period.

While I disagree with Biden about Keystone and oil leases, neither has anything to do with the rising oil prices.

The oil companies aren't even close to operating at production capacity with what they have now, so any additional leases makes no difference at this point.

It's like a kid whose eyes are bigger than his stomach asking for seconds while he still has a plateful of food sitting in front of him.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> This whole Keystone pipeline and oil lease hoopla is a red herring, period.
> 
> While I disagree with Biden about Keystone and oil leases, neither has anything to do with the rising oil prices.
> 
> ...


Yes demand after the the coronavirus has outpaced the increase in supply which has caused prices to rise. It is called supply and demand. Prices only fell in 2020 because demand plummeted. Before that average gas prices rose the first two years under Trump and despite decreasing the third year were still higher than 2016 before he took office.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> This whole Keystone pipeline and oil lease hoopla is a red herring, period.
> 
> While I disagree with Biden about Keystone and oil leases, neither has anything to do with the rising oil prices.


I completely agree with that. The Keystone Pipeline, as desirable as it is, isn't the reason that world oil prices have gone up.

That oil (Canadian syncrude, in this case) goes someplace. Not bringing it into the U.S. by the most direct route doesn't mean it doesn't get produced and used somewhere else.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> It is information that takes about two seconds to find on the internet.


And that's exactly why I was surprised when your comment seemed to indicate that wasn't true.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> This whole Keystone pipeline and oil lease hoopla is a red herring, period.
> 
> While I disagree with Biden about Keystone and oil leases, neither has anything to do with the rising oil prices.
> 
> ...












It can take 7 years from exploration & development to production of oil.
I have worked personally in every aspect of exploration & development.

To build a platform to place in the gulf can take 2 years after design & engineering. Millions of man hours.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I completely agree with that. The Keystone Pipeline, as desirable as it is, isn't the reason that world oil prices have gone up.
> 
> That oil (Canadian syncrude, in this case) goes someplace. Not bringing it into the U.S. by the most direct route doesn't mean it doesn't get produced and used somewhere else.


No what Biden did was cheat American pipeline companies & Texas & Louisiana ports & refineries out of revenue.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

California Globe: Bowing to China, Shipping Carriers Refuse to Transport U.S. and California Goods.








Bowing to China, Shipping Carriers Refuse to Transport U.S. and California Goods - California Globe


"Shipping carriers rejected U.S. agricultural export containers worth hundreds of millions of dollars during October and November, instead sending empty




californiaglobe.com





Ptivate industry is so efficient, we need more. Sarc

And non-profit instead of government services to serve the poor is also so much better as the founders can just use it to pay for private schools and other personal/ego expenses. Sarc


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> I still vote for Biden because of Trump's personality


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 645162
> 
> 
> It can take 7 years from exploration & development to production of oil.
> ...


Great point, so we should thank Obama for the low oil and NG prices the last 5 years. And also for the improvements in renewable which now bids below fossil fuel (not even accounting for capital and maintenance cost of the fossil fuel plant). Also, not surrendering to the Taliban. Quite an amazing feat for one President. 😀


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> I still vote for Biden because of Trump's personality


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I just finished my Mr. Fusion reactor and it's fully functional and capable of 10 jigawatts by simply putting my neighbors garbage into the processor chamber. Now I just have to get it up to 88 mph and pick up the next pax.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> Yes demand after the the coronavirus has outpaced the increase in supply which has caused prices to rise. It is called supply and demand. Prices only fell in 2020 because demand plummeted. Before that average gas prices rose the first two years under Trump and despite decreasing the third year were still higher than 2016 before he took office.


It is not true "supply and demand" if the govt artificially cooked something. And they did, with the shutdowns, mandates, 25% capacity, and all that crap. Never, never, never allow the ruling class to do that again.

True supply and demand, and we wouldn't even have these crap conversations. Keep govt the hell OUT


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> It is not true "supply and demand" if the govt artificially cooked something. And they did, with the shutdowns, mandates, 25% capacity, and all that crap. Never, never, never allow the ruling class to do that again.
> 
> True supply and demand, and we wouldn't even have these crap conversations. Keep govt the hell OUT


I’m not debating the reason demand dropped I am just stating the fact that when planes are parked for months and people are working from home instead of commuting back and forth to work everyday that is a drastic decline in demand. I don’t see how you could possibly deny that it is.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> Who cares?


If you have them, maybe your kids and/or grandkids will care?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> It can take 7 years from exploration & development to production of oil.
> I have worked personally in every aspect of exploration & development.
> 
> To build a platform to place in the gulf can take 2 years after design & engineering. Millions of man hours.


Absolutely. I've been to a couple of TLPs that were 100 miles from the Louisiana coast.

Most of my experience is downstream though. I've got some ExxonMobil stock in a 401k plan, from when I used to work for Mobil. (That was before they became part of Exxon.)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Absolutely. I've been to a couple of TLPs that were 100 miles from the Louisiana coast.
> 
> Most of my experience is downstream though. I've got some ExxonMobil stock in a 401k plan, from when I used to work for Mobil. (That was before they became part of Exxon.)


I built Chevron Genesis.
Then installed & got it up & running offshore.
Also did the modules for Shell Mars, Auger,& Ram Powell.
Also the Texaco Petronius which was tallest deep water normal structure after Shell Bullwinkle.
Mc Dermott DROPPED 1/2 of Petronius in Gulf !

I was working on wiring up twin derricks on Transocean drillship in Pascagoula that was brand new just shipped from Italy. When they dropped Petronius after I had built it in fabrication yard.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I built Chevron Genesis.
> Then installed & got it up & running offshore.
> Also did the modules for Shell Mars, Auger,& Ram Powell.
> Also the Texaco Petronius which was tallest deep water normal structure after Shell Bullwinkle.
> ...


Very nice. The TLPs I visited briefly were operated by BHP. Spent one night on each of them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Genesis seemed so " tame" compared to Ram Powell,Ursa,Auger.
The Shell Module units each had 6 G.E. Turbine generators in a row with an external turbine emergency generator .
Made more electricity on that platform than Joe Biden's home STATE 

I LUGGED up and installed the high voltage feeds from each of those generators.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Very nice. The TLPs I visited briefly were operated by BHP. Spent one night on each of them.


Tension legs don't move around as much as Telemetry positioned vessels. Semi submersibles. Like large drilling rigs one step below drill ships.

We lived on " Uncle John" semi submersible then owned by Cal Dive while installing & getting Chevron Genesis online.

Used to Load up on duty free cigarettes offshore on ships store.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

When I first landed on platform & got out of helicopter it was pitching & rolling in rough weather.
They sent me out with a genius electrician.
Then told us they only needed 1.
He got sea sick.
I got the job.

I was in unique position as having been a lease operator, production operator offshore. No one else I worked with knew what the equipment they were installing & wiring did.
No one else had sea legs . . . Difference building on land & working offshore.
( No one else had Actually run,started, maintained, or syncroscoped turbine jet engines producing electricity. I have. G.E., Solar, & Stewart Stevenson)

Then did Sim-ops. Production with drilling.
That's where I picked up down hole knowledge before working service companies like Halliburton, Schlumberger & even Baker Hughes.

Done the refineries also.
As electrician & as pipe fitter for Chicago Bridge & Iron. One of only 2 patent holders in entire world for Cat. Cracker designs.
( I really worked for " the Matrix corp.")


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Absolutely. I've been to a couple of TLPs that were 100 miles from the Louisiana coast.
> 
> Most of my experience is downstream though. I've got some ExxonMobil stock in a 401k plan, from when I used to work for Mobil. (That was before they became part of Exxon.)


When I worked at Halliburton and helped out with Downhole tool Dept., I would mark incoming tools to be stored( we would store custom Downhole tools for companies that we built for them) would mark return tools from Exxon Mobil as " EX- MOB."

Have spent an entire week at Schlumberger destroying hard drives from Downhole well logging tools with reserve information on them.

Making them unreadable from " spying eyes".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Very nice. The TLPs I visited briefly were operated by BHP. Spent one night on each of them.


Anyway
. .. Biden does not seem able to grasp JUST HOW COMPLICATED,INVOLVED & EXPENSIVE FINDING & PRODUCING OIL CAN BE !

HIS POLICY TODAY . . .
WILL HAVE HARMFUL CRIPPLING EFFECTS ON AMERICA & THE WORLD A DECADE FROM NOW.

ON ENERGY POLICY ALONE !

SHELL IS ALREADY DECLINING INVESTING IN LARGE EXPENSIVE PROJECTS BECAUSE OF THE " GREEN " OUTLOOK.

IT WILL BE VERY COLD FOR MANY IN THE FUTURE


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Tension legs don't move around as much as Telemetry positioned vessels.


I'm sure that's true. Still, it was impressive to me sitting in a 6 AM meeting in the galley, watching the window curtains move sideways.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I've waited to see what the market was going to do. Seems it's not $100 a barrel yet. Lol it has fallen. 










Crude Oil Prices Today - Live Chart


Live interactive chart of West Texas Intermediate (WTI or NYMEX) crude oil prices per barrel.




www.macrotrends.net


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm sure that's true. Still, it was impressive to me sitting in a 6 AM meeting in the galley, watching the window curtains move sideways.


Curtains ? Windows !
So fancy.
Many have steel walls.
If a window, no curtain.

Newer modules are fancier though.

Navy style bunk beds with privacy dividers.

Not wide open & 2 feet apart like the old days.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> G.E., Solar, & Stewart Stevenson


Which one of those would you consider to be the most reliable?


tohunt4me said:


> Then did Sim-ops.


I actually created a training guide for SimOps, back when I was working for a consulting firm. I think it was for Chevron, but it's been a lot of years ago.

That was when Chevron had an office in downtown New Orleans, I think it was on Gravier Street, but like I said, it's been a long time. I think Chevron moved all that stuff to Houston after Katrina.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Anyway
> . .. Biden does not seem able to grasp JUST HOW COMPLICATED,INVOLVED & EXPENSIVE FINDING & PRODUCING OIL CAN BE !
> 
> HIS POLICY TODAY . . .
> ...


Believe it or not, I agree with you on that stuff. And while I don't think Biden is any different from any other Democratic politician in terms of knowledge level, the Republicans haven't done us many favors lately either.

Still, I was glad that nobody got in the way of the Exxon and Mobil "merger" in the late 90s. I made a pile of money from that, on the premium I got on my Mobil stock. I think it was during Clinton's second term.

I don't think any politician, or the average American (whoever that is) has any concept of what it takes to find oil and get it above ground, let alone turning it into refined fuels.

In my personal opinion, Shell has always been of that kind of mindset that you described. They didn't get that way overnight. Perhaps it's from being run by English and Dutch, I don't know.

Interesting too that they've sold their west coast refineries, both Martinez and Anacortes. I don't remember who bought Martinez, but I was a little surprised to find out recently that HollyFrontier bought Anacortes.

Little bit of trivia for you. The (Shell) Anacortes refinery was built by Texaco, but the adjacent refinery (to the north on the peninsula) was built by Shell.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Which one of those would you consider to be the most reliable?
> 
> I actually created a training guide for SimOps, back when I was working for a consulting firm. I think it was for Chevron, but it's been a lot of years ago.
> 
> That was when Chevron had an office in downtown New Orleans, I think it was on Gravier Street, but like I said, it's been a long time. I think Chevron moved all that stuff to Houston after Katrina.


Solar ( then owned by International Harvester) never gave me any troubles.
I've run a few of them in several locations in the gulf.

Personally, I've never had problems with any of them.
We ran them on natural gas,right out of the well .
With sock filters for sand & sediment & dehydration processing of gas. All we paid was state tax if in inland waters. We ran a fuel chart for that.

Also worked for C.N.G.
CONSOLIDATED NATURAL GAS.
We would produce a Lot of gas. Also a lot of crude & condensates,which we shipped to Shell.
The gas would pipeline straight to New Jersey , where the company owned & ran its own powerplants .
They only paid production & drilling costs,tax,& pipeline shipping costs . Great profits on their power plants.

The Stewart Stevenson unit I ran( a set) was ancient . On an old Getty inland pipeline receiving station from offshore. Also had turbine nat.gas compressors which were dormant & for sale.

When natural gas prices came up, we replaced a lot of turbines with Piston generators & compressors.

Turbines are powerful. In some applications you need them. They burn a LOT of fuel.
Some companies preferred to sell that fuel


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Believe it or not, I agree with you on that stuff. And while I don't think Biden is any different from any other Democratic politician in terms of knowledge level, the Republicans haven't done us many favors lately either.
> 
> Still, I was glad that nobody got in the way of the Exxon and Mobil "merger" in the late 90s. I made a pile of money from that, on the premium I got on my Mobil stock. I think it was during Clinton's second term.
> 
> ...


Some Shell refineries were really old & worn.
Also, the land . . . Will probably become Federal Disaster cleanup sites.
Especially in the south.
Where Hurricanes can overflow tanks.
And million gallon fuel storage tanks once held leaded fuels . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

When using turbine generators offshore . . .for instance at C.N.G. we ran rotary compressors that were electric.( Electric powered rotary compressors)
For the sheer volume of gas we. Produced . We also used Hot oil Transfer for process equipment. Turbine exhaust is Extremely Hot! We would use hot oil lines ( over 2000° ) in the chem electric oil coalescer. ( heater treater) and in glycol contact tower vessels instead of fire tubes . Refineries often use steam in heat process equipment.

Vallero refinery in Norco used the same type of Rotary Natural Gas compressors as we did offshore.

Most companies use v-12's or v-16's the size of a house. Multi stage piston driven valve compressors.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Which one of those would you consider to be the most reliable?
> 
> I actually created a training guide for SimOps, back when I was working for a consulting firm. I think it was for Chevron, but it's been a lot of years ago.
> 
> That was when Chevron had an office in downtown New Orleans, I think it was on Gravier Street, but like I said, it's been a long time. I think Chevron moved all that stuff to Houston after Katrina.


Everyone pulled back to Lafayette,La. Then to Houston or Dallas.
Those who did not want to leave, opened Consulting - Contract businesses.

At one time,Lafayette ,La. Had the highest per Capita level of millionaires in the country.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Everyone pulled back to Lafayette,La. Then to Houston or Dallas.


LOOP moved a bunch of their stuff to Covington, just beyond the north end of the causeway.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> LOOP moved a bunch of their stuff to Covington, just beyond the north end of the causeway.


I didn't know about that.
I had worked at Loop offshore & inland.
Years ago. After Katrina .
For a small Electrical & pneumatic Instrumentation company.

At one time , up to 19% of the Nations oil came through here as import.
Another 13-15% of the Nations oil was produced in Louisiana.
We also have strategic reserve salt dome storage facilities.
Been there too.

( Will not publish the Jan / Feb. Inventories after the Biden drawdown used to stem political criticism of Biden's FAILED ENERGY POLICIES. Not under current world circumstances)( no point in handing strategic info. On a platter)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Had also worked the Chevron Refinery in Pascagoula Miss .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I WILL be tanking up EVERYTHING I OWN BEFORE MONDAY.

PRICES WILL LEAP WITH FUTURES PRICES.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

tohunt4me said:


> I WILL be tanking up EVERYTHING I OWN BEFORE MONDAY.
> 
> PRICES WILL LEAP WITH FUTURES PRICES.


Bathtub too?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I didn't know about that.
> I had worked at Loop offshore & inland.
> Years ago. After Katrina .


The stuff they moved there was some control systems that duplicate what they have at Clovelly. Of course the cavern storage and adjacent tank farm aren't going anywhere. They also moved a lot of offices up there, of people who had been down by the airport.

I got to visit Clovelly, including the caverns (by boat) and the tank farm, as well as the pumping station down at Port Fourchon. Didnt get to go offshore, though.

The biggest problem I had with LOOP was that they didn't think anybody else knew anything. You couldn't tell them _anything_. They just didn't want to hear it. I was working on a project for Shell at the time, one of the JV owners, so obviously (ahem) I knew nothing about their business.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Very few realize the operating cost and actual cost of doing business to do this full-time. Most of them are part-time people doing this to get some money on the side so that they can get themselves cocaine and hookers.
> 
> They're using this for means other than living on. So they don't care how about the overall cost per mile or hour like we do. So getting them together to stop driving will never happen because it does not affect them the way it affects us.
> 
> It would be like trying to herd a group of cats.


I'm old now,I just want a heat pump and a new metal roof for my house!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Uber & Lyft doesn't change driver's rate according to the gasoline market prices but they raised their percentages, raised total fare prices against Riders. 
So,Drivers are the one it seems making earnings but in actuality , Drivers are making less than those fastfood cash register person in reality . Do you drive totally unknown person into your car with less than minimum wage ? That's rideshare company pushing against drivers.


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

HonkyTonk said:


> I still vote for Biden because of Trump's personality


YOU DO NOT HAVE A CLUE!
First off we were not energy independent for the long term. We were 2 years ago because of Covid and people not going anywhere. Oil was selling for under $30 a barrel and we had an over supply. Furthermore, the so called pipeline was for Canada use and only benefitted them. It produced no energy for us. Your post tells me you were a ********* at one time. I suggest you stay away from Fox News and NewsMax for your news. BTW I was a Republican for 43 years before I went Independent after the GOP insurrection.
Another tidbit for you to chew on. In August 2019 Putin wanted the Saudi's to decrease production of oil because the market was flooded and they refused. In stepped Trump and the Saudi's agreed to decrease production to raise the price of oil and now this is where we stand today with life returning to normal. This is not a Biden caused problem but an OPEC problem. They are suppressing production to keep the price high. They did this in 1973 which I lived through. ALSO our oil production in the US is actually higher than the Trump years.


----------



## Smooth954 (Aug 25, 2014)

Cjris said:


> Trump had us energy independent and we even sold energy to other countries and gas prices were low (Very Smart). Russia is not to blame for this. It's Biden killing the pipeline and killing the exploration leases (Very Stupid). So if you are getting killed financially, as gas is a drivers biggest expense, remember this when you vote.


The USA is the largest producers of gas followed by Russia and Saudi Arabia. When did we stop selling energy to other countries? Stop spreading nonsense. Opec have been purposely keeping production low to keep prices high. The US alone cannot supply the the whole worlds energy needs and our Allie’s in Europe rely on Russian gas because of proximity it’s the most logical and efficient. Gas price is not a matter of production it never had been it’s a matter of price manipulation. It’s not like the world energy demands cannot be met it’s a issue of the suppliers are purposely manipulating the supply. If opec produced as it should without manipulating the supply gas prices would be under 2$. Tell us who is the major player in opec and then tell us again how russia don’t have anything to do with this.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

If gas continues its climb, the RS will stand for RikShaw not Ride Share, and we'll be the pullers.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

wallyruss1958 said:


> Furthermore, the so called pipeline was for Canada use and only benefitted them.


So-called??

It would have been a real pipeline. You know, pump oil in one end of it, and oil comes out the other end.

The benefits of such a pipeline come to both the companies that sell the oil, and the companies that buy the oil from them. And to companies that turn it into refined fuels. And to people who buy those fuels. This is pretty normal economics.

Look, I get that Trump is a compulsive liar. He can't the truth even if it's to his own benefit.

And that's leaving aside that he tried to damage NATO. Starting this February, we've seen just how bad of an idea that was.

He's right about one thing, though. Russia wouldn't have invaded Ukraine if he were President. Because they wouldn't have had to. He would have handed it to them without a fight.

Now might be a good time to remember what his first impeachment trial was for. Illegally withholding military aid from Ukraine, trying to get them to manufacture some political dirt for his benefit here in the US.


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> I still vote for Biden because of Trump's personality


Seriously, mean tweets vs. The destruction of America! 🤣


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> We are in so much DEBT AS A NATION
> 
> WE NEARLY HAVE TO DO WHATEVER GLOBALIST CENTRAL BANKERS DEMAND OF US !
> 
> # NATION HELD HOTSAGE.


<yawn> The US debt is average for all western nations - and boasts the most stable currency and financial system in the world.
Don't believe the hyperbole.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> <yawn> The US debt is average for all western nations - and boasts the most stable currency and financial system in the world.
> Don't believe the hyperbole.
> View attachment 646028


This !
This is why we are all OWNED BY GLOBALISTS !

WEARING THE YOKE OF DEBT SLAVERY !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I find it hard to believe Canada is as Bankrupt as us with their 60% and up Taxes !

Enough is Enough.

Greece is over 200% G.D.P. !!!

THIS IS WHY EUROPEAN UNION THREW THEM OUT !

Socialism worked Great for them didn't it !
Everyone waits in line at the bank collecting their guaranteed monthly incomes. They blow that in a week or 2 then do cash hustles without paying tax the rest of the Month !


----------



## sfz005 (Jul 16, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> I still vote for Biden because of Trump's personality


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sfz005 said:


> View attachment 646043


Mind if I borrow This ?









Biden has personality of a fish on ice.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Biden is a puppet,bag man and a fall guy!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I find it hard to believe Canada is as Bankrupt as us with their 60% and up Taxes !
> 
> Enough is Enough.
> 
> ...


over-react much? lol
Greece has nothing to do with the price of rice in China (ot the cost of a barrel of oil from Russia).
US debt is in line with other western democracies.
The US debt is similar to that of the UK, France, Spain, Canada.
The US is not Greece. The Greek economy is 1/3 that of Poland... and we all know just how much the Polish economy effects the US! hehe


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> Biden is a puppet,bag man and a fall guy!


A sacrificial OLD GOAT TO THE GLOBALISTS.


----------



## elpasote_6261 (11 mo ago)

HonkyTonk said:


> I still vote for Biden because of Trump's personality





Jcedwards3232 said:


> I’m not debating the reason demand dropped I am just stating the fact that when planes are parked for months and people are working from home instead of commuting back and forth to work everyday that is a drastic decline in demand. I don’t see how you could possibly deny that it is.


You are correct. The reality is that whether gas prices are high or low is all determined by the price of oil and in most cases global disruptions can send gas prices skyrocketing. The pandemic did cause global problems, in that the demand for oil dropped significantly, which ultimately lead oil producing nations to start cutting production. OPEC and Russia, which account for over half of global production, only agreed to increase production in July to 400,000 barrels a day--this is not enough to meet global demand and with what is happening in Ukraine--I doubt that gas prices will go lower any time soon.


----------



## mickeyhey (Oct 9, 2014)

Cjris said:


> Trump had us energy independent and we even sold energy to other countries and gas prices were low (Very Smart). Russia is not to blame for this. It's Biden killing the pipeline and killing the exploration leases (Very Stupid). So if you are getting killed financially, as gas is a drivers biggest expense, remember this when you vote.


You are an idiot. Simplistic, simple minded trump supporting fascist.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Gas just went up 50 cents a gallon here in my Canadian market today.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Greece is over 200% G.D.P. !!!
> 
> THIS IS WHY EUROPEAN UNION THREW THEM OUT !


I don't know where you get your news.

But the European Union hasn't thrown out Greece.


----------



## Voting matters (11 mo ago)

HonkyTonk said:


> I still vote for Biden because of Trump's personality


“I love the poorly educated! ... they Are some of the loyalist people”
You fall into this type of fool. I didn’t know this forum allows trolls and simple minded Trump supporters to spew misinformation and their bull crap in this platform. Folks you can’t argue with a fool, you just need to register to vote and be ready to clean house this November. I’m just sick and tired of all these bums in office and the apathy. I think after voting rights bill failed to pass, this woke up the sleeping giant in our country with the new generation of voters and there’s gonna be a turn out these midterms like you never seen before. Tired of arguing over history books, tired of arguing over Obama and the Democrats left Donald Duck a booming economy and he trashed it, tired of telling these inbreds with pigeon brains that oil prices are not controlled by the president of the United States, just take action and vote. Here in Florida senate seat is up for grabs this November. Let’s put Valerie Demmings in that seat this November. Progressive policies work better for us workers. You killing yourselves and breaking your cars for pennies. High child care costs, inflation and corporate greed is killing us workers and this idiot trump supporter cult following, crap spreading misleading you. Please people! We can put a stop to this...just Vote Democrat and turn out this November to see minimum wages go up, and worker benefits to match with the times.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Voting matters said:


> just take action and vote.


No, no...

Tell them that Trump was right, so the elections are rigged. So that they _won't_ show up at the polls in November.

That's how Trump managed to give away control of the U.S. Senate in the special election in Georgia last December. We can only hope that he does something similar later this year.

I get that the Democrats will probably lose some seats this year. That's pretty normal for whichever party controls the White House. The question is going to be "How many?"

The big question in my mind is, "Will Trump again give away control of the U.S. Senate?" It could happen, depending his actions this year.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes, I somewhat agree. Trump is the Democrats best asset right now. Elections are determined by independent voters, not activists or hardcore supporters. Independent voters are mostly middle class moderates who are most concerned with having safe communities, good schools, and a stable economy. They leaned Democrat in the last election cycle because of their personal dislike of Trump. Most are not happy with the current direction of the country.

If Trump were to step away from the limelight, many independents would lean Republican in November and there could be a massive red wave, as polls suggest may happen.

But we all know Trump can’t do that. It’s all about him. He will spend the Summer holding rallies and his narcissistic buffoonery will be on full display. This may cause independent voters to stay home on Election Day, keeping Republican gains to a minimum.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Create a pandemic to get rid of a free market capitalist
Crash the economy
Elect a career politician who has accomplished nothing while being in office (Obama even warned you)
Constant propaganda about the beer flu in order to control the masses
Get rid of free speech
Keep the sheep scared of WW3
Shut down an oil independent country who is the most reliant on oil
Print money like it is totally worthless creating early 80's inflation
Put constant propaganda about global warming on the MSM
Treasury Secretary states the answer to global warming is to spend another 100 to 150 trillion
Seize Trucker bank accounts creating supply issues
Big Tech wants to control every aspect your kids and grand kids lives
Warn that Russia is going control Europe by using oil a weapon. Then sanction Russia doing exactly what they warned Russia was going to do
Keep the federal reserve talking dovish about the artificially low interest rates when inflation is at all time highs propping up the super bubbled stock market until the midterm elections are over then allow the crash to happen
Try to ban Russia from selling oil to Europe during their winter months with no solution to supply Europe with oil 
To be continued......


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> The big question in my mind is, "Will Trump again give away control of the U.S. Senate?" It could happen, depending his actions this year.


If he's smart enough to swallow his ego ... and that's assuming a lot ... he will realize that his time has come and gone.
If he's smart ... he will run Trump Jr. 
All of the name recognition and much less of the baggage.


----------



## Vasilis I (11 mo ago)

TX Uber Ant said:


> Uber is run by rabid Democrats and they agree with the far left in forcing you to buy an EV.


I just checked out who controls the stock of Uber and it's the same familiar corporations that own mostly all the big corporations.


----------



## Vasilis I (11 mo ago)

Vasilis I said:


> I just checked out who controls the stock of Uber and it's the same familiar corporations that own mostly all the big corporations.





https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/UBER/holders?p=UBER


----------



## Vasilis I (11 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Lower fares mean higher earnings!


I just looked up Uber's financials and the corporation is losing cash and is unprofitable. 


https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/UBER/financials?p=UBER


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Vasilis I said:


> I just looked up Uber's financials and the corporation is losing cash and is unprofitable.
> 
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/UBER/financials?p=UBER


"Lower fares mean higher earnings" is a quote from an email Uber drivers got about 6 years ago when they cut fares one summer. We have been making fun of it ever since. Uber as a company has lost money their entire existence. They have been burning venture capital and now investor funds for a long time. I think they would be able to lose money on a water store in the desert.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> "Lower fares mean higher earnings" is a quote from an email Uber drivers got about 6 years ago when they cut fares one summer. We have been making fun of it ever since. Uber as a company has lost money their entire existence. They have been burning venture capital and now investor funds for a long time. I think they would be able to lose money on a water store in the desert.


All true. But not entirely accurate.
With the adults now running the company, recovery from the Kalanick years continues. The company was profitable in the US in the 4th qtr of 2021. 

Uber "_*reported adjusted EBIDITA, a measure that excludes one-time costs such as stock-based compensation, of $8 million for the quarter ended Sept. 30. That compared to a loss on the same basis of $625 million a year ago. " *_

The dive in the value of their DIDI holdings, killed them (ie: a $2.4 billion net loss in the third quarter). Considering a worldwide pandemic that halted people from riding (offset a bit by a huge spike in EATS) it's amazing the company did that well.

The slow & steady improvement of everything Uber (a legal business model, accountability, smarter incentives and marketing) is attributable to this management team.

The company is still the devil's handmaiden, but at least it's now a legal despicable corporation, like other multi-nationals.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Vasilis I said:


> I just looked up Uber's financials and the corporation is losing cash and is unprofitable.
> 
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/UBER/financials?p=UBER


So . 
Uber is not just UNPROFITABLE FOR DRIVERS !


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> So .
> Uber is not just UNPROFITABLE FOR DRIVERS !


I think its all BS, they are unprofitable on purpose!


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Tnasty said:


> I think its all BS, they are unprofitable on purpose!


List of Uber's 13 Acquisitions, including Drizly and Autocab


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Real time CURRENT FUTURES PRICING.
WAS UP TO $130.00 A BBL. WITHIN 24 HOURS.

THIS IS 2 MINUTES OLD.










5 Day Trend . . .









1 Month History 










Could be $150.00 by Next Monday.
Oil trades at 42 gallon barrel. ( Not 55 gal.bbl.)


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Vasilis I said:


> I just checked out who controls the stock of Uber and it's the same familiar corporations that own mostly all the big corporations.


Yes, they're called "pension funds."


----------



## Cmmf (10 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> Life is not like monopoly. The economy is not a zero sum game. When a rich person gets richer, a poor person doesn't necessarily get poorer. GDP growth is often created out of thin air as modern mechanization and genius logistic flows devised by simply provide more "stuff" for everyone, at the same time as the wealthy folks get a greater then average share of it.
> 
> 
> No one expected Venezuela to transform from an economy where it was one of the richest on the continent to starving less than a decade after installing socialism.
> ...


Every single thinng you said is repeated straight from Tucker Carlson in some way. What flavor is the Kool-Aid? Venezuela is always the lane, cherry-picked example. “Everyone will starve!” Hilarious and sad at the same time.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cmmf said:


> Every single thinng you said is repeated straight from Tucker Carlson in some way. What flavor is the Kool-Aid? Venezuela is always the lane, cherry-picked example. “Everyone will starve!” Hilarious and sad at the same time.


Hmm, I hear he is some conservative dude, but to be honest I am not sure I have ever read his editorials, seen his talkshows, or whatever form of media he is on.

I don't have a tv and I don't read articles that have a paywall.

However it sounds like this tucker feller must be pretty smart if he's been copying my posts


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Cmmf said:


> Every single thinng you said is repeated straight from Tucker Carlson in some way. What flavor is the Kool-Aid? Venezuela is always the lane, cherry-picked example. “Everyone will starve!” Hilarious and sad at the same time.


Grape. Always grape. 

Vodka mixes better with grape.


----------

